# Alternate Winter Business



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

As many of us on here, I landscape in the summer. I have concluded that you cannot get any decent help when you can't keep them on payroll year round. I set it up legit, where they can draw unemployment in the winter, which is usually December through March and then plow or salt when it snows. For some reason, this isn't good enough and they usually just end up getting other jobs. This year has been especially bad, we had one push on November 30th. 

So what I'm thinking is does anyone have any other businesses where they can give guys 30-40 hours a week during the winter and fill in between snows?

A few ideas I've been kicking around are firewood, but it would be kind of a loosing proposition. By the time I bought the semi loads of logs and all the labor and fuel to cut, split, stack and deliver, I would be doing GOOD to break even. Not to mention I'm not sure how much of a volume I could really sell nor do I really have the space to do this.

A few years ago I had an employee want to do interior painting in the winter. IDK, not something I really had a desire to get into, but maybe wouldn't be half bad. Definatly something you could get into with almost no investment. 

There is always tree work, but other than a chainsaw and pole saw I really don't have any equipment or the right insurance for it. Not to mention there is already a hand full of tree service guys / companies established around here. Plus I think tree work is kind of hit or miss in the winter anyways.

So thats that. What I'm wondering is for small to mid size landscapers do you have anything else in the winter. Not looking to get rich off it, but basically just to keep a few people sticking around until the spring, and keep them from bailing when your counting on them for when it does snow.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

What idiots wouldnt want unemployment? most people make bank on unemployment because they go out and get cash jobs. They end up making more UNemployed than they did when they where employed!

I also have a landscape business, this time of year is rough. if you had any landscape construction work youd want to do it since its not snowing but then you never know when the temps will plummet or when itll snow! plus most people dont really give a crap about what their yards look like during the winter so its hard to sell people on installing wood chips or winter pruning. although i feel that if people get to stare at their yards this year without snow cover they might see things they want to change around in the spring...just my thinking. 
Sorry if im rambling but i feel your pain. ive had problems with labor this year as well, nobody wants to break a sweat to earn money. good luck though...pray for the white stuff.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

procut;1405978 said:


> A few ideas I've been kicking around are firewood, but it would be kind of a loosing proposition. By the time I bought the semi loads of logs and all the labor and fuel to cut, split, stack and deliver, I would be doing GOOD to break even. Not to mention I'm not sure how much of a volume I could really sell nor do I really have the space to do this.


An acquaintance of mine does firewood and freely admits that he only breaks even with little to no profit. BUT it keeps the employees busy and him too if he wants.

And keeps the employees around thru the slow season.

What is your priority??? Keep employees around in a difficult industry to provide full time work? or make a killing at every thing.

I've decided that I don't want to do firewood because after I've run the numbers I believe I'd be making LESS than even. Not all situations are the same.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been asking myself this question for the past 10 years. If I could find something to earn an income in the winter I would have it made. Snow is so sporadic. I would love to have something where I could just go out and work in my shop and make some money. It seems like every idea I have would require some capital investment and I really don't have or want to put out a whole bunch of money.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

First course of action should be vote all these idiots out of Congress who are ******* this country up.

As for a second income.... do what everyone else does.... become a contractor for 5 months and screw the actual contractors out there.

All joking aside its a tough call. Every industry is hurting one way or another and now is not the time to start a new business. Id say screw the employees. I understand they are alot to a business but first and foremost is your well being...not theirs. Do something yourself to make it and hire new help or offer them back in the spring. Im not into landscaping but if its anything like construction unless your lucky as hell most people you hire are duds. Running a small business is too much of a headache these days with the current workforce and BS regulations.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

496 BB AMEN

although it would be nice to get some of that "obama money" ..... but due to circumstances beyaond my control that aint happening


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Were not really talking about "extra money" I know threads like this are all over the forum, but they are mostly solos and others who cannot make it on winter income and need more money to basically survive the winter. For me, it's gotten to the point where money is practically tighter in the summer than winter. 

My problem is I can't seem to find an employee who is worth his weight in dog sh!t who only wants to work 8-9 months a year, regarless if you offer unemployment or not. 

Like someone said, screw the employees, there are plenty of others out their looking for a job; but it's such a major PITA to have to find new employees every spring when you already had some that were trained, that you could trust and who knew what to do and what was expected. 

Lets try to keep the ideas coming, maybe someone can come up with someting good. I'm not opposed to trying to start up another business non-green industry or constrcution realated. Just keep in mind it would have to be something landcape company empoyees would be willing and able to do. Not to mention winter is a slow time for most things.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems the only thing banging these days is welfare and street pharmaceuticals.


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

I own a landscaping co and half of a tree service, things are tight in the winter thats why we plow and things are real tight this winter.


as for firewood, we get paid to take trees down, and there isnt much money in putting it to firewood, were getting 200.00 to 225.00 depending on travel and who you know, the wood is free and its still a slim profit margin

we only do 50 to 70 cords a year, beer and gun money


as for winter work, im a jack of all, i own some rental properties, have a blown in insulation machine, drink alot, pound some nails, my girlfriend is a teacher


i havnt found anything steady yet, but im trying


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I strip & wax floors. Auto detail, also clean carpeting... I'm multi talented individual...


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

where my free obama money at when i need it


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Last year I gad 2 guys on unemployment. This year I have none. They both found new jobs, but both are coming back next year. I pay more than anything they can find in my area. 

It would be nice to find for my employees. But there isnt anything decent that can be done for only Dec thru March without draining your checking account.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Suibscribed


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm thinking I may start making moonshine! Well crap I guess I shouldn't have told everyone now they know where to look to throw me in the pokie! Lol


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

If you had the space. You could sell salt. Now that only works if its snowing. Whatever is left over, you would just use.

If your not excavating already thats another one you can do in the winter. Again we're at mercy of declining home sales.

I though of the painting, handyman stuff myself but dont see it helping much. My buddy does it and says spring is his busy season.


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

...if your mechanically inclined...try buying a couple of older(need work) plow&dump trucks. Fix and sell for profit! If they don't sell, use them until they do in your business. Everybody in the Spring will be looking for trucks to work with as the landscape season opens, then everybody in the Fall will be looking for plow trucks so timing might be key. I also keep going back and fourth with firewood here. I can get the wood free, but im still thinking employees will not do that type of work in the cold. Basically they have all been trained to be lazy, and collect. The freakin Gov. is training people to be dependant on them for basic needs. Imagine if it was like the old days when ....if you needed to work for money to feed your family, you actually had to do the manuel labors jobs that everybody seems to turn their noses up too!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Firewood is a tough gig at least thats what I have heard. I do see a company around my area putting up christmas lights at peoples homes and business's they seem busy for a month or so around christmas, they do use lifts and things.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

We have a bucket truck/ chipper, i haven't had a tree job in a couple weeks. We sell firewood, i use it to fill a day here and there. I have been keeping 2 guys 30 hours a week. I have a large rehab job that is suppose to keep us busy all winter but haven't got the go ahead. Then i have two tree at my my apartment complexes that are huge jobs, i guess it's time to start pushing them with no snow. I have been asking the same question for ten years with no answer.

Great thread, good to hear i'm not the only one coming up with the same crap

Some guys around here go door to door for tree jobs, i guess i could stoop to that level


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sectlandscaping;1406339 said:


> If you had the space. You could sell salt. Now that only works if its snowing. Whatever is left over, you would just use.
> 
> If your not excavating already thats another one you can do in the winter. Again we're at mercy of declining home sales.
> 
> *I though of the painting, handyman stuff myself but dont see it helping much. My buddy does it and says spring is his busy season*.


I help a friend doing custom painting. The problem with that is you're "suppose" to be bonded and insured. Of course you have the illegal guys doing that type of work and lowballing the jobs. On top of all that. Most if not all consumers don't want their home all tore up to get painted. They already have the holiday decor all set out and looking nice. The last thing they want is to move it all to get the place painted. So, from Nov. until close to March, the work load is thin, very thin. When he starts to get busy, so do I with lawn care. Once I get my big jobs out of the way, I'll come in and help him a couple days a week when I can but that's in the spring/summer. The winter is rough for painting. We haven't worked in over a month! I'm lucky enough that I have a few accounts that pay monthly through the winter.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own 2 businesses....one is the plowing biz the other is a coin operated laundromat..... the later makes $ all year round..... looking at possibily buying another laundromat or carwash as well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mick76;1406425 said:


> I own 2 businesses....one is the plowing biz the other is a coin operated laundromat..... the later makes $ all year round..... looking at possibily buying another laundromat or carwash as well


I had a car wash but closed all the bays in and made them shops that I rent out

If I were to build a site it would be car wash, laundry, tanning, barber shop, coffee, smokes and lotto and self storage 
One big site


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

GTL baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

It seems some people are making a very good income off slips and falls


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

We offer all types of repair/improvement/maintenance services year round to both our residential and commercial clients. We diversified our business and services this way many years ago to keep the guys and myself busy when its not snowing during the winter. All of our major inside work gets done during the winter;we still do repairs and small improvement jobs during the summer as needed;which can get a little hectic with the mowing/landscaping schedule but it also gives us something to do when its raining. With winters like we had last year it got a little crazy trying to do both but it was a good problem to have. The biggest upfront costs were the additional insurance and the annual state licensing fees. 
When we first started offering these services it started off slow but it is to the point now that our customers start planning there inside projects during the summer and let us know what they would like done so we can schedule things far in advance. During winters like last year we ended up hiring a couple of extra guys so projects would get done in a timely manner. 
The places that have kept us the busiest is our small commercial accounts-doctors offices and the like-they always need/want something done.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1406428 said:


> I had a car wash but closed all the bays in and made them shops that I rent out


Really?...do you net more with the shops? I assume thats the reason you did that?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mick76;1406583 said:


> Really?...do you net more with the shops? I assume thats the reason you did that?


you would have to do 60 car washes a day every day of the month at $5 each


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1406395 said:


> I help a friend doing custom painting. The problem with that is you're "suppose" to be bonded and insured. Of course you have the illegal guys doing that type of work and lowballing the jobs. On top of all that. Most if not all consumers don't want their home all tore up to get painted. They already have the holiday decor all set out and looking nice. The last thing they want is to move it all to get the place painted. So, from Nov. until close to March, the work load is thin, very thin. When he starts to get busy, so do I with lawn care. Once I get my big jobs out of the way, I'll come in and help him a couple days a week when I can but that's in the spring/summer. The winter is rough for painting. We haven't worked in over a month! I'm lucky enough that I have a few accounts that pay monthly through the winter.


Thats the way we work out it too. We help each other out, I have him landscape for me and when I have the time ill do dump runs for him. Both of us seem to be busy and slow at the same times. The way I see it people want to move in the spring so thats when the majority of clean outs, painting, will be needed.

The only way it will work is what the other guy said. Have them schedule the work for winter.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been thinking the same thing myself. Usually I work on the house during the winter. But that is coming to an end (for a little while) Snow is good when it snows, but honestly the way things are going and the way prices are dropping, I would love to find something more consistent. My wife is a teacher so that works out scheduling wise pretty good. I was thinking about a liquor store or something like that. When times are good, people party, when times are bad people drink. Wife can run it in the summer and I can run it in the winter. Still keep the plowing because if it is snowing she doesn't usually work anyway. 

This winter I have been fortunate. I have been picking up decent projects to keep the bills paid. With out a bit of frost on the ground the Digging is still pretty easy. Pouring a foundation next week, it is supposed to be in the 50's. 

Haven't dropped one grain of salt all year. Besides the freak Oct 31st storm. We haven't had a thing.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

MIDTOWNPC;1406428 said:


> If I were to build a site it would be car wash, laundry, tanning, barber shop, coffee, smokes and lotto and self storage
> One big site


That right there is all the high profit places. You would be the lot king in that site.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

A quick read of this thread tell me what I know already. If you want a loyal employee{s} your gonna have to get cloned. The Employee has to Fit The JOB. not the other way around. I been in this biz since 1983, paid Standby Pay only to have em bail out for vacations etc. You have to find a employee that has the right circumstance to fit your business. Such as a fit, retired, pensioned and BORED , mechanically and equipment inclined person, that wants to do snow removal to pass the long winter. I look for a person 40 or 50 or up who has had some time on em at some one else expense to in their younger days to have partied, smoked , drank and sowed their wild oats and finally got through all that to have their head screwed on right to do the job right and be there when you need em without having to bait them.. Forget about the 20 and 30 year olds who are still going through a phase and for some of em a Daze.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

This doesn't really solve the issue of how to keep employees in the winter, but I am going to add janitorial to our list of services provided. Sometimes the hardest thing to do in our industry is talking directly to the person that makes the decisions. And that person 99% of the time hires both the landscape and janitorial company. The janitorial industry doesn't have any where near the overhead that landscape does. And the beauty of it is that its 365 days a year, regardless of the weather!!!!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

grsp;1407412 said:


> This doesn't really solve the issue of how to keep employees in the winter, but I am going to add janitorial to our list of services provided. Sometimes the hardest thing to do in our industry is talking directly to the person that makes the decisions. And that person 99% of the time hires both the landscape and janitorial company. The janitorial industry doesn't have any where near the overhead that landscape does. And the beauty of it is that its 365 days a year, regardless of the weather!!!!


Yes it is very hard to get your face in front of the right person.

And I'm just curious if you'll use the same employees for janitorial as what do the lawn care?


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

BPS#1;1407480 said:


> Yes it is very hard to get your face in front of the right person.
> 
> And I'm just curious if you'll use the same employees for janitorial as what do the lawn care?


I don't think using the same employees would work in our circumstance. our landscape work is a full time gig. on the other hand, when big projects come along, (stripping and waxing floors) if landscape employees want the extra money (not overtime pay) they could help out. janitorial work is a million times easier than landscape work. the major downfall of it is the night hours. but some people enjoy those kinda hours. as with everything, its getting the right employees and paying them a good wage! but its just a nice add on service. and a nice guarantee source of income (not weather based)


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't figure the landscape maint employees would want to do janitorial .... for the most part.


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

I told myself about two years into the industry that if i couldn't make enough money in the spring/summer/fall then i wouldn't stay in this line of work. That very next year i did just that. I tell my staff the same.


----------



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

How about gutter cleaning? we all could scare customers into getting service before snow and ice comes.
We do landscaping but we really should be doing property maintenance. 
Basic electrical
change some furnace filters
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's one I thought of recently to compliment the plowing. Firewood !

You'd have to have a setup where you could have some very well seasoned firewood available in the winter. From December on firewood prices jump from 200-225/cord to 275-300 for anyone who had to get it when they need it.

Name your price if you've got dry wood period that's a commodity any time of the year. Someone will pay a premium plus price for dry wood in the dead of the winter.

I want to do something no one else is doing is what I spend all my time thinking about, the same but different. 
Pete


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

peterng;1409014 said:


> Here's one I thought of recently to compliment the plowing. Firewood !
> 
> You'd have to have a setup where you could have some very well seasoned firewood available in the winter. From December on firewood prices jump from 200-225/cord to 275-300 for anyone who had to get it when they need it.
> 
> ...


Did you not read the thread? Firewood was discussed toward the start.

Like I mentioned, I'm not really looking for something to make aton of money off of, basically just something to keep a guy or two busy 30 or so hours in the winter so they don't bail on me.

Out of the suggestions made firewood is the only thing that would even remotly work, but if you run the numbers, it's not pretty.

Last I knew, a semi load of oak logs was about $1800.00. I can't recall for sure, but I THINK it was somewhere around 50 face cord when it was cut and split. Firewood goes cheap around here. If you figure on the high side, I could get $65.00 / face cord and maybe a few bucks extra for delivery.

So, I would gross $3,250.00 each load. But, real quick, we'll run the numbers.

- Material Cost: $1,800.00
- Labor to cut, split and stack 50 face cord. $1,300.00
- Fuel for saws and splitter: $45.00
Pre tax profit: $105.00 for every 50 face cords you sell, or, roughly $2.10 / face cord.


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

You keep saying you're in it for the employees but why not make some good money? Who's working for who? You're going to put up your capitol and take the risks, not to mention your time. It seems more like you are working for them. How are you going to feel when you pull the money out of the bank for the equipment and wood and they don't show up because its not worth freezing their @sses off. What about when you take their free unemployment checks from them to make them work and pay taxes. And if you pay them cash you have to pay their taxes on all of the money. I'm all about trying to find a second business to run. I love running a business period, but why spend my time and money working to get my employees more work. The more I grow and make, the more they can move up if they are motivated. I understand your good intentions but most employees will not and you have to look out for you. If you get a second business going it will diversify you more, and who knows it might take off and be better than imagined if you can find the right business. Anyone got any more business ideas? I love these topics.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

procut;1409161 said:


> So, I would gross $3,250.00 each load. But, real quick, we'll run the numbers.
> 
> - Material Cost: $1,800.00
> - Labor to cut, split and stack 50 face cord. $1,300.00
> ...


Not sure what a semi load would go for but here a cord can sell between $175 all the way up to $300.

So assuming the wood cost slightly more, those numbers would look good.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

procut;1409161 said:


> Did you not read the thread? Firewood was discussed toward the start.
> 
> Like I mentioned, I'm not really looking for something to make aton of money off of, basically just something to keep a guy or two busy 30 or so hours in the winter so they don't bail on me.
> 
> ...


Please Procut, no need for the attitude.

If you had read my thread I put a different spin on Firewood, selling the same product during peak season for premium prices, the same rates they are getting for the compressed log products.

I love reading your posts, lots of insight. But I do get hung up everyone everytime someone unnessecarily hits me with something like "did you not read ... " of course I read it,

Have a good day,
Pete


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

sectlandscaping;1409391 said:


> Not sure what a semi load would go for but here a cord can sell between $175 all the way up to $300.
> 
> So assuming the wood cost slightly more, those numbers would look good.


That's what I thought, around here consumer semi tree length rates are $85-100/cord for 12 cord loads. Even at that number math works. I know our local top notch firewood supplier is selling for just under $300 a cord for the rest of the winter.

His key is, when he says top notch, it is seasoned. That gets him whatever price he reasonably demands.
Pete


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been working in the woods for almost 30 years. Around here(southern NE) tree length hardwood sells for anywhere from $100-$125 per cord. Green cut and split, $165-$180. Seasoned cut and split, $200-$250. If you want to get top dollar, you MUST cut, split, and then stack under cover. A loose pile of wood, left outdoors, will stay wet, and probably mould.You need dry air circulating around and through the pile. There are no short cuts. The only way to get top dollar is to provide the highest quality wood, consistently.By the way, I only sell tree length. Cut and split pays a lot more, but, cut and split customers are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1406369 said:


> Firewood is a tough gig at least thats what I have heard. I do see a company around my area putting up christmas lights at peoples homes and business's they seem busy for a month or so around christmas, they do use lifts and things.


I think I should get into firewood. Guy down the road from me does it and he is rich, filthy rich!!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I do roofing mainly, siding, windows, gutters, etc. In the winter we shut it down. All the employees are ready for a break and to go on the unemployment. They all come back every year. I employ 13-18 people. I have a couple of my top guys on a year round salary though.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Eronningen;1410707 said:


> I think I should get into firewood. Guy down the road from me does it and he is rich, filthy rich!!


Id like to learn his secrets.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Why are you guys paying that much for wood? We set up with a few local tree guys who don't want to be bothered with the wood after the tree is down. If the customer does not want the wood, they call us and we pick it up or they drop it off at our lot rather than pay 25-40$ per load to dispose of it. So far our total investment is under 500$ for labor and fuel to pick up, handle, and split almost 20 cords. Which once seasoned will go for 2-275$ stacked. With a little perseverance we hope to have about 100-150 cords stock piled for next season. We tried it last year and started off with about 20 cords we split. At 225$ per cord it was gone in less than a week. My partner or I can split 1 cord per 1.5 hours. 99% of the wood we get is free to us with only labor and fuel to go get it. Quite often our tree guys give us a heads up as to where they are cutting and we put a dump truck there and they are happy to fill it for us. We pick up the truck, wood is gone...everyone is happy. We pay one of our guys 10$ an hour to split it with our splitter. He can split 1 cord in 2 hours. Lots of profit. If all goes well next fall we will sell the 150 cords for 225-250$ each. 30k worth of wood to fill the void between the end of clean ups and snow. Then start all over for the next year.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Firewood. 3 guy operation. Keeps money moving and keeps us busy. At the end of the week I brake even and go home with profit. It is rough though.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

for a small one time investment you can take the splitting operation to 1 guy and split several cords an hr. 



 click here to find out more!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

havenlax18;1414102 said:


> At the end of the week I brake even and go home with profit.


That makes no sense.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

procut;1414382 said:


> That makes no sense.


Sorry if I used the wrong terms, but what I meant was at the end of each day I make enough money to pay back all my expenses and make profit. Again sorry.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;1414216 said:


> for a small one time investment you can take the splitting operation to 1 guy and split several cords an hr.
> 
> 
> 
> click here to find out more!


Those go for $24,000... You better split a lot of wood. The other thing is it weighs 2200lbs on top of the log. I wonder if a long log could tip it.

You can get similar processors that have to be manually loaded for under $10,000.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

496 BB;1406095 said:


> First course of action should be vote all these idiots out of Congress who are ******* this country up.
> 
> As for a second income.... do what everyone else does.... become a contractor for 5 months and screw the actual contractors out there.
> 
> All joking aside its a tough call. Every industry is hurting one way or another and now is not the time to start a new business. Id say screw the employees. I understand they are alot to a business but first and foremost is your well being...not theirs. Do something yourself to make it and hire new help or offer them back in the spring. Im not into landscaping but if its anything like construction unless your lucky as hell most people you hire are duds. Running a small business is too much of a headache these days with the current workforce and BS regulations.


I'm with 496 BB & Procut. Screw all our elected officials! And let the employee's do what they will. It really is such a pita to have to hire new guys every year, but it's not worth loosing your shirt in the off season just to keep them happy. Being a small business just sucks!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

havenlax18;1414555 said:


> Sorry if I used the wrong terms, but what I meant was at the end of each day I make enough money to pay back all my expenses and make profit. Again sorry.


Ahhh, no big deal, I get what your saying now.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

x2 on "what idiots would not want it" !!!!!

A "guy I know" worked masonary and drew unemployment during the winter months then worked roofing for cash. The guy made close to a grand a week.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I read this thread yesterday and gave it some thought.........Of course I cant speak really for more than a hundred miles away, but in Southern Maine, Greater Portland area junk removal has been huge for the last couple of years.

I'm not telling you how to go about it, but if you have a dump trailer or ton dump truck why not? I'm a carpenter by trade so I'm always on the move in the area and there are like 3-4 companies in the area I always see with loaded trailers going to the dump. You could start advertising in mid Sept. and start booking jobs?? Id be willing to be bet the clients would be older? and in March pull the ads and if you get any referrals over the summer plan them during a couple of rainy days I'm not saying to be an American Picker but you never know you could find something of value as a added bonus. Just an Idea.

Firewood in my area hahahahaha! Open any newspaper in my area and you will get 7-10 ads all within $5. dollars of each other. Green $175-190 Seasoned $225-250. one guy even did a "21 Million BTUs Per cord" $250 delivered!

I'm not sure what you need for insurance but maybe this will inspire someone! Good luck


----------

